# [LiveCD Gentoo/FreeBSD] Un stage3 en live

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Je viens de terminer la 1ere version d'un liveCD Gentoo/freeBSD. http://www.frogdev.info/gentoo_freebsd.php

Si quelques personnes pouvaient le tester   :Laughing:   (J'ai essayé sur mon portable, qemu et virtualbox)

Il s'agit juste d'un stage3 avec ntftp, cvs et le clavier azerty rien de plus. Cette Version n'est pas optimisée pas de unionfs etc.... C'est juste pour voir si cette façon de faire fonctionne bien  :Question: 

----------

## titoucha

Je la charge et je teste dès que possible.

----------

## bouleetbil

Voici le script qui permet de créer un LiveCD Gentoo/freeBSD à partir d'une Gentoo/freeBSD déjà installée :

http://www.frogdev.info/gentoo-freebsd/makelive.sh

Il faut que la connexion internet fonctionne.

----------

## Bapt

Félicitation pour ton livecd, tu en as fait part aux devs de gentoo/freebsd, je pense qu'ils seront très très intéressés  :Smile: .

----------

## bouleetbil

Merci, je n'y avais même pas pensé, je viens de leur envoyer un mail on verra bien   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bapt

Bah je te dis ça car tu parlais d'aider le projet Gentoo, il n'y a pas longtemps et tu ne savais pas comment faire.

L'équipe Gentoo/FreeBSD cherche depuis longtemps à avoir un liveCD pour faire son installation et ainsi se passer de FreesBIE, Diego Petenno (Flameeyes) et les autres ont souvent mis des posts sur leurs blogs disant qu'il serait bien qu'ils disposent d'un liveCD, bref ça concorde  :Smile: 

Par exemple en Novembre 2006 : http://farragut.flameeyes.is-a-geek.org/articles/2006/11/02/a-new-bunch-of-gentoo-freebsd-updates

A toi de jouer  :Smile: 

----------

## bouleetbil

salut,

Oui en effet en plus à la base je suis partie sur ce projet pour cela.  :Laughing: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Donc voila la suite , j'ai transmis un mail et pris contact sur IRC. La suite est d'intégrer cette manière de faire un LiveCD à catalyst, je vais essayer,  au pire j'y arrive pas   :Laughing: 

----------

